# Converting US CPA accounting qualification into AUS CA



## pricks (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

The purpose of this thread is to help people who ALREADY hold a CPA from the AICPA AND are registered with one of the state’s Board of Accountancy in converting the American CPA into AUS CA. 

*- In Australia, which is better CPA or CA?
*For some reason, I found the CA to be more prestigious compared to the CPA in the local Australian Market, this is my own conclusion and does not mean it is a fact. 

*- What is mentioned on the CA official website?
*•	Members of a legally constituted State Authority in the United States of America (US CPAs). If you are a US CPA, you must also provide documentation demonstrating satisfactory knowledge of Australian Business Law and Taxation.
Souce:Institute recognised overseas accounting bodies

*- How can I provide documentation demonstrating satisfactory knowledge of Australian Business Law and Taxation?
*Actually this is the core of this thread and the reason why I decided to write it and share the knowledge I gained after several communications with CA via phone and emails.

This requirement is very specific to US CPA’s and Members who are Principals in a public accounting firm. It is basically asking the candidates to show relevant knowledge of the Australian Tax and Business Law through completing relatively simple bridging courses.

These courses can be obtained either through accredited tertiary institutes or through CA foundations courses.

Personally, I found the CA foundation courses easier and cheaper options compared to courses via accredited tertiary institutes.
*- Main characteristics:
***Fees:* AUD 1100 per subject (total AUD 2200 for both courses)
Exam: 80 MCQ’s
*Course median:* Online, give you access to materials and audio lectures through CA partner Deakins University
*Course Duration*: Around 10-11 weeks
*Course Exam:* Closed book, 3 hrs exam, must be physically present in an arranged examination venue.

* The fees are broken down to AUD 500 exam fees, AUD 500 tuition fees, AUD 100 others
If you wish to book only exam without tuition, you will be required to submit a letter from your employer proves that you possess the knowledge of this subject.

After completing these two courses you can fill the reciprocal membership form and meet the rest of the requirements listed on the link at the top of this page. 

*Good Luck and hope this thread was useful to you
*


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

pricks said:


> Hi,
> 
> The purpose of this thread is to help people who ALREADY hold a CPA from the AICPA AND are registered with one of the state’s Board of Accountancy in converting the American CPA into AUS CA.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thread.
Does a Full CPA status guarantee positive skill migration assessment?


----------



## pricks (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the thread.
Does a Full CPA status guarantee positive skill migration assessment?[/QUOTE]

Hi Miro,
It doesn't matter, if you hold a bachelor degree from Egypt "tegara" you should be able to get a positive educational assessment.

Ofcourse you need to make sure that your major is relevant to the job code you're applying to. Good luck.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

pricks said:


> Thanks for the thread.
> Does a Full CPA status guarantee positive skill migration assessment?


Hi Miro,
It doesn't matter, if you hold a bachelor degree from Egypt "tegara" you should be able to get a positive educational assessment.

Ofcourse you need to make sure that your major is relevant to the job code you're applying to. Good luck.[/QUOTE]

Hello Pricks,
Many people I know have got BCom in accounting "tegara" and they have faced issues with skill assessment specially with commercial law and accounting theory.
Have u included Ur CPA in ur application. Also, which university u were graduated from?


----------



## pricks (May 27, 2014)

Mir0 said:


> Hi Miro,
> It doesn't matter, if you hold a bachelor degree from Egypt "tegara" you should be able to get a positive educational assessment.
> 
> Ofcourse you need to make sure that your major is relevant to the job code you're applying to. Good luck.


Hello Pricks,
Many people I know have got BCom in accounting "tegara" and they have faced issues with skill assessment specially with commercial law and accounting theory.
Have u included Ur CPA in ur application. Also, which university u were graduated from?[/QUOTE]

Hi,

Yes I submitted it but they assess the Bcom and CPA separately and I got a positive assessment on both. I graduated from Helwan - English section.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

That's why you got a positive assessment. 
There are 2 steps on thr assessement:
1- Ur Bcom will be assessed if it matches at least an equivilant 4 years Australian bachelor degree. In this stage they will assess only the bachelor degree if it is a real 4 years bachelor degree or not.
If u passes tha above test then u start getting assessed for "competencies" at this stage they will check whether u have studied the necessary topic or not per each occupation. At this stage also they will include any additional studies u might have.
In Egypt, we dont really have any issue with the first stage. Nontheless, we usually get lack of 2 core competencies as I told u "acc theorey" and corporate law. Here is where ur CPA have actually helped u. And me hopefully.


----------

